# Do I need to do drains?



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok guys, so the time is fast approaching for me to finally start my business. I have been waiting for this since I was just a kid. I thoroughly enjoy service plumbing. I've done service now just over a year and have had a wide variety of calls which I am thankful for. My concern now after having read so many threads is, once I do start a service business is it really necessary to also do drain service. I currently do drain work with my present employer but detest it more than I can imagine. I can deal with interior drains and ejectors etc. but working on sewer mains and replacement is just not my thing. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

No! Buuuuuut, unless you specialize in something else such as niche work...I think you'll be missing out on potential customers. Not to mention if you don't have somebody whom you trust to recommend, they'll prolly wind up taking the other work from you as well. But again, I don't know the licensing requirments or where yur from so only you can determine market saturation. A lot of plumbers go on their own and want to do all other services but drain cleaning. Ultimately, many of them realize the money their missing long after they threw tons of work to other companies. 
I'm on the other side of the spectrum where I absolutely love drain cleaning. So it was a no brainer for me to jump right into it with equipment from the start which has all paid for itself in the first year. Good luck


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

^^^^^^^All correct above.^^^


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nah...
You don't need to do drain work...
Let someone else do what you don't like to do...:thumbup:

We'll gladly go take care of your ex-customer and make them ours...:thumbup:
Thanks for sending them to us, we appreciate the business, sewer and drain work is over 50% of our revenue stream! We like it! Because unlike that addition or remodeling job they are thinking about doing someday, that blocked drain needs to be done today....:yes:

Drain work has been so good to us that we have several jetters that run around day and night, lots of cameras and locators, we have relining equipment, we have bursting equipment, and sometimes we dig (Like Every Day). So don't worry about not providing drain service for your customers. We'll take good care of them, because we will provide them with full plumbing services.:thumbup:

When we go to their home we'll have a good look and see what else we can do for your ex-customer that you didn't like to do either. I suspect there will be a few other things their lazy plumber didn't like to do other than drains.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I hate doing water heaters, disposals, rodding, and general service work.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> I hate doing water heaters, disposals, rodding, and general service work.


I see what you did there! Haha


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

I cannot tell you how many customers are disappointed that we cannot service or repair refrigerators or dishwashers and tell them that they need to find an appliance repair company or call the manufacturer.

Now take that same scenario and apply it to drain jobs, a service that 95% of your direct competitors do provide...

You stand to lose a lot of customers, no matter what a great job you did on that boiler or water heater last time. You also will lose the potential "lifer" customer you could have earned being superman and opening that sewer for them. 

You also stand to lose a lot of revenue, the majority of service companies I talk to all say drain cleaning and sewer jobs provide by far the most profit at the end of the year.

You can make it without drain cleaning, but during slow times you are going to really wish you had those calls and the turned down revenue from past opportunities turned down.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*From an old master back then*

Back in the middle 50's a night school instructor told the apprenticeship class! PS He was a union instructor --

"What you don't like to do, don't get good at doing"


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

you do what you do best ...you cant do it all



I dont do any sewer cleaning work, .... I refer all my work to a company that only does sewer work...they dont do plumbing so I dont worry about them stealing my customers.... 
but if your customers are not loyal to you and will go with the first person who is a dime cheaper then maybe its better to be rid of them....

Most of my customers feel I have done them a service when I refer them to someone else that is reliable ...honest and in-expensive....they appreciate me for not trying to handle it in house myself.....

also, This company refers me to do plumbing work for them too...

I also refer all the digging to a couple of different guys and they send me back an estimate and I tack on a few hunderd bucks for me for the referral... that is far, far better than keeping a tractor on hand or employees to go dig ditches...


I have no desire to do it all or hire on a few people to take up the occasional job because I am busy enough as it is with the other work


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> you do what you do best ...you cant do it all I dont do any sewer cleaning work, .... I refer all my work to a company that only does sewer work...they dont do plumbing so I dont worry about them stealing my customers.... but if your customers are not loyal to you and will go with the first person who is a dime cheaper then maybe its better to be rid of them.... Most of my customers feel I have done them a service when I refer them to someone else that is reliable ...honest and in-expensive....they appreciate me for not trying to handle it in house myself..... also, This company refers me to do plumbing work for them too... I also refer all the digging to a couple of different guys and they send me back an estimate and I tack on a few hunderd bucks for me for the referral... that is far, far better than keeping a tractor on hand or employees to go dig ditches... I have no desire to do it all or hire on a few people to take up the occasional job because I am busy enough as it is with the other work


Similar to how I operate. Almost all the plumbers in my area don't do drains. I get all the referrals or subbed in. If the line needs repair work it goes right back to them. It's almost like they advertise for me. 

If you can have a drain only company you trust you could probably do okay without being a "snake boy" as long as they sent repair work right back to you. 

People NEED their sewers, they WANT the fancy new remodel. 

I got paid 175$ for a closet auger once. Partially in cash, partially with money order and the remaining was put on a CC. 

people will scrounge up their last penny to be able to flush. It's almost recession proof.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*the honor system dont work too well*



Unclog1776 said:


> Similar to how I operate. Almost all the plumbers in my area don't do drains. I get all the referrals or subbed in. If the line needs repair work it goes right back to them. It's almost like they advertise for me.
> 
> If you can have a drain only company you trust you could probably do okay without being a "snake boy" as long as they sent repair work right back to you.
> 
> ...


I could sub out a lot of sewer and water line replacements if I so chose to with a couple of guys right now and run it all through my books, but its nothing but a pain in the ass and I would have to warranty their work
and that could get expensive if their was an issue... 

so I have been trying the *honor system* with a few people and its funny how they want to go out and do the bidding and are real happy to get the job..... but when its time to pay me a few hundred dollars for the 5 k job its like trying to pull teeth out of a roosters mouth... I just hate that.:blink:

I got to get a better system set up to make them keep their end of the deal with me..... 

But on the positive side ... they all know that when Master Mark needs a favor done they better damn well be willing to do it..:yes:I


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I could sub out a lot of sewer and water line replacements if I so chose to with a couple of guys right now and run it all through my books, but its nothing but a pain in the ass and I would have to warranty their work
> and that could get expensive if their was an issue...
> 
> so I have been trying the *honor system* with a few people and its funny how they want to go out and do the bidding and are real happy to get the job..... but when its time to pay me a few hundred dollars for the 5 k job its like trying to pull teeth out of a roosters mouth... I just hate that.:blink:
> ...




its sounds to me like you are trying to be the next home advisor:laughing:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> I could sub out a lot of sewer and water line replacements if I so chose to with a couple of guys right now and run it all through my books, but its nothing but a pain in the ass and I would have to warranty their work and that could get expensive if their was an issue... so I have been trying the honor system with a few people and its funny how they want to go out and do the bidding and are real happy to get the job..... but when its time to pay me a few hundred dollars for the 5 k job its like trying to pull teeth out of a roosters mouth... I just hate that.:blink: I got to get a better system set up to make them keep their end of the deal with me..... But on the positive side ... they all know that when Master Mark needs a favor done they better damn well be willing to do it..:yes:I


Reminds me of a situation a few years back. A guy subbed me in to do some preventive Maint jetting on a high school while school was out for the summer. I think my bill was about 600 bucks. I find out he charged 1200 for my service alone. Okay whatever, but then nickles and dimes me nearly 60 days later wants a discount for cash ect ect. 

Win some you lose some....


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I do drains and do them well. Starting to get more calls from others that don't do drains, and they want me. I won't take there plumbing.

Seems just common sense for me to do it. I figure drain cleaning makes up about 40% of my work. I would love more of it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumbducky said:


> I do drains and do them well. Starting to get more calls from others that don't do drains, and they want me. I won't take there plumbing.
> 
> Seems just common sense for me to do it. I figure drain cleaning makes up about 40% of my work. I would love more of it.



well, all you got to do is .....call around to your local plumbers and tell them for every drain clean out they refer to you that will send them $20 bucks for the referral..and you wont steal their customer...

...and just add it onto your price... 

Maybe a good idea...??


..


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> well, all you got to do is .....call around to your local plumbers and tell them for every drain clean out they refer to you that will send them $20 bucks for the referral..and you wont steal their customer...
> 
> ...and just add it onto your price...
> 
> ...


Thought about that.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> People NEED their sewers, they WANT the fancy new remodel.
> 
> I got paid 175$ for a closet auger once. Partially in cash, partially with money order and the remaining was put on a CC.
> 
> people will scrounge up their last penny to be able to flush. It's almost recession proof.


:thumbup:
Zackly!

We charge right around $200 to auger toilet, $400 to snake a line, and over $1,000 to show up with the jetter for a 2 hour minimum charge and each additional hour after that...

You "Need" that drain! Right?:thumbup:

Thanks for those referrals, You guys are the best...:notworthy:


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm surprised at how many small service companies don't like to do drains and so don't. There are other companies that outright refuse as if its beneath them. 

I agree with those who say thank you. Every customer I clear a drain for gets a magnet and told of other services we offer. 

Thank you. 

Stick with what you know and want to do, no sense in doing work that makes you unhappy.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Redwood said:


> :thumbup:
> Zackly!
> 
> We charge right around $200 to auger toilet, $400 to snake a line, and over $1,000 to show up with the jetter for a 2 hour minimum charge and each additional hour after that...
> ...


Do you quote that over the phone? 

I thought all drain cleaning was$99.00 haha


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> Do you quote that over the phone?
> 
> I thought all drain cleaning was$99.00 haha


Nope! It was... Sometime in the last century...


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I suppose I should thank you guys for you input. I see the different points of view. I know of many plumbers around here who won't touch a drain and are doing quite well. There are only 2 plumbing companies around here who will take care of drain calls but are ridiculously expensive. The only other is the R€}{¥ rooter guy. In my experience, and this is just with the company I work for, there's no money in it. You have to throw a cable in restore flow and leave. Otherwise you're loosing money. I also will be on my own. I'm not going to have someone to help with anything. So I'm only going to be able to handle what I can by myself. Sewer replacement is not a one man job. So besides the financial burden of all the drain equipment, I feel like it's a little more than one guy can handle.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What financial burden? Get a K50 and a k60 and you're covered. A camera could potentially pay off in one or two jobs. I don't do sewer replacements but have done so many camera inspections that I could buy a new camera every 6 months just from the equipment fee. As far as a jetter goes.....trailer jetters are highly over rated for house drains. In short you could get into drains for about 2k.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

To be clear I said stick with what you know and what you want to do. A business owner must have the drive and ambition to succeed if he is plumbing or selling magazines door to door. Hustle and drive makes all the difference. 

With that being said. 

We have to work with subs often times to get sewer replacements done. Have done some when help was around, but a relationship with a sub is nice in a pinch. 

Bought a camera early last year, borrowed the money from the bank, almost 10,000.00. No work lined up for it, just kept telling people we were getting it. 

Paid the camera off in just over 6 months. 

You may think its not worth it, but you can make more money in one sewer job in a day than most anything else you will come up with as a plumber, all the while the work is being done by someone else. Sure there is risk and liability that is all built into the cost of the job. 

Sewer jobs are the most profitable for us plain and simple. I get paid to try and clear the line, I get paid to camera the line, and then I get paid to replace or repair the line.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just don't be this guy











That's a plumbers 1/2" cable stuck after trying to clear a 6" clay main by running threw the 1 1/2" clean out on the side of the floor drain. 

He is a friend of the customer who canceled on me last min after he told her my prices were too high and he would come do it.... I charged an extra 100 to get that out, he called asking for it I told him I was protecting the public from him and putting it in my scrap pile.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Just don't be this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...
If you are really bad at it....
You better not do it at all...

I can't tell you how many times I have followed a "Plumber" who was really bad at drain cleaning who charged the customer for their incompetence poured drain opener in the line and left saying, "If that doesn't work you'll need to call a drain cleaning company....":blink:

Good thing our company is good at both Plumbing & Drain Cleaning...
We never have to say stupid stuff like that....:no:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Jon59901 said:


> Well I suppose I should thank you guys for you input. I see the different points of view. I know of many plumbers around here who won't touch a drain and are doing quite well. There are only 2 plumbing companies around here who will take care of drain calls but are ridiculously expensive. The only other is the R€}{¥ rooter guy. In my experience, and this is just with the company I work for, there's no money in it. You have to throw a cable in restore flow and leave. Otherwise you're loosing money. I also will be on my own. I'm not going to have someone to help with anything. So I'm only going to be able to handle what I can by myself. Sewer replacement is not a one man job. So besides the financial burden of all the drain equipment, I feel like it's a little more than one guy can handle.


Do I need to show you what an OMS is capable of doing as long as yur not afraid to get dirty? A OMS is limited only by their comfort zone. Two weeks ago I competed a sewer main repair. Broke out 190sq.ft of asphalt, excavated the area, hauled off 3 trailer loads of saturated uncompactable soil, replaced with dry clean soil, replaced 13' of pipe, backfilled and compacted (with jumping jack) spread and compacted 4-1/2 tons of type 2 base and compacted properly for traffic, then organized the asphalt company. My portion BY MYSELF took 21 hours over 2 days (first day a long 12 hour day 6-6, 2nd day a normal day) this project was a little cheaper as the customer throws a lot of work my way and I know him well. I still cleared $5,000 for 2 days of work. So drain cleaning is not a two man show. I install complete septic systems by myself only disclaimer is if I have to go in deep holes that are not cut back enough on the sidewalls I will have my father in law or a buddy just hang around and perform watch duty, just in case something goes wrong. Here's the finished shot of the project I was describing...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

And this was during. So for me just another little project. So don't limit yourself. I know many will speak of doing what your comfortable with but sometimes it's necessary to ease into other things as well.


----------



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

You only have a year and a half of service experience or plumbing experience in general im in ny and this damn state requires me to do another 6 before i can do my own thing


----------



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

Also sewer work is not the most pleasant but its one of my favorite things to do, at the end of the day all that brown turns green!!!


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

tailpiece said:


> You only have a year and a half of service experience or plumbing experience in general im in ny and this damn state requires me to do another 6 before i can do my own thing



I have almost 10 years plumbing. Mostly in new construction/remodels. I have about a year and a half in service. It takes 9 years to go on your own in Mt.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've thought about trying to start a drain only company. I can't get my company I'm at now to get a camera or jetter. I see how much money is lost and how much work we lose because we don't have equipment that others have.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

dclarke said:


> I've thought about trying to start a drain only company. I can't get my company I'm at now to get a camera or jetter. I see how much money is lost and how much work we lose because we don't have equipment that others have.


That's interesting!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

dclarke said:


> I've thought about trying to start a drain only company. I can't get my company I'm at now to get a camera or jetter. I see how much money is lost and how much work we lose because we don't have equipment that others have.


Congrats in advance in your test and start your own company but don't go crazy buying camera, jetter and all tools in once....take your time to do it.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Gargalaxy said:


> Congrats in advance in your test and start your own company but don't go crazy buying camera, jetter and all tools in once....take your time to do it.



Of course. I've already got 2 k50s with cable and don't have 300 into the pair. I'd start with probably a used k1500 save up for a camera and then save for a cart jetter. I may not have much but I also have no debt and I'm fine with growing slow and living within my means. I also plan to charge accordingly for my knowledge and expertise and not give away my services. Failure is not an option.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

💩. I like poo. It makes me some good money. 

However, finding a local company to refer it to at first can work. Just be careful and follow up with your customers. Make sure they don't forget about you. If you get a used machine, save every penny you make on the work you wouldn't normally want, you will not only be able to buy a camera, bigger and newer cable machines, Cart jetter. I bet you can go on a pretty awesome vacation within a couple years. All paid for and sponsored by your local turd!

from the long lost app


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

dclarke said:


> Of course. I've already got 2 k50s with cable and don't have 300 into the pair. I'd start with probably a used k1500 save up for a camera and then save for a cart jetter. I may not have much but I also have no debt and I'm fine with growing slow and living within my means. I also plan to charge accordingly for my knowledge and expertise and not give away my services. Failure is not an option.



I'm with you on growing slowly. We just got our "new" work truck for Christmas. I've been saving forever for it so it's all ours. Started building shelves and am slowly buying inventory. I've thought about getting a small 3/8 machine for minor things. I'm thinking I'll just start with what I'm good at for now and if the need arises, and the money is there then look at getting drain equipment. I WILL NOT start this business in debt. When I do start it will all be mine and paid for.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Jon59901 said:


> I'm with you on growing slowly. We just got our "new" work truck for Christmas. I've been saving forever for it so it's all ours. Started building shelves and am slowly buying inventory. I've thought about getting a small 3/8 machine for minor things. I'm thinking I'll just start with what I'm good at for now and if the need arises, and the money is there then look at getting drain equipment. I WILL NOT start this business in debt. When I do start it will all be mine and paid for.


Starting in debt is not a good idea. 

Don't completely shut off the idea of debt. A good banker can be a best friend to your business. I've established a good rapport with my banker and all I have to do is call and tell him what I need, how much it will cost, and why I think I need it. Well not so much with the last part because after paying off the camera early he is convinced I have an idea of what is going on. :laughing:

Start early with a banker who is willing to help you grow. Waiting till you can afford certain things means you won't get them.


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Starting in debt is not a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see where you're coming from. I just have always lived with the mentality that if I don't have the money for it right now then I don't need it right now. "The borrower is slave to the lender". I had this put in my head at an early age and have lived that way my whole life. The house we live in may not be ours yet but it soon will be. I have talked to a couple different business owners who are pretty successful and are doing it debt free.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm not opposed to some debt but I'm not gonna be a OMS starting up with a brand new truck and all brand new equipment and spending money like crazy. I'd be creating debt with a fuel bill and business cards hitting the streets hustling and making sure everyone knows I'm around and can take care of them.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

In my opinion and experience right off the bat avoid debt like the plague! Might only be two months, might be a year.. But give yourself at least a little time to feel out how the new endeavor is going to prosper.
My 5 years as an apprentice I was too good for drain cleaning, my 5 years as a Journeyman I was WAY too good for drain cleaning.. My first year as a master and business owner all of a sudden I wasn't too sure anymore. I took my time and watched for good deals on used equipment in excellent shape and now it is one of my easiest and most profitable aspects of the buisness!
Good luck in your endeavors and keep in touch. I always love talking to fellow Montana plumbers. The way this winter has turned out, you should have started in snow removal business!


----------



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

Jon59901 said:


> I have almost 10 years plumbing. Mostly in new construction/remodels. I have about a year and a half in service. It takes 9 years to go on your own in Mt.



Good stuff brother the best of luck to you i cant wait to be in your shoes


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't do any main lines and only do other clogs for good clients in newer homes. I have at least 2x more work than I can handle, strictly service.

I know I need to be able to provide this service as I grow but it hasn't been necessary in keeping myself busy 6 days a week. Just make sure that whoever you refer the drain cleaning calls to charges more and isn't as likable. I usually refer big companies. 

Honestly you are the only one that knows your market, so take what others have said with a grain of salt. It's true that an overwhelming percentage of businesses fail. Drain cleaning isn't necessarily going to make or break you but when starting out you need to take whatever calls you get. The most important thing you can do is to stay out of debt and learn to live off nothing.

Make sure you understand your overhead, I'm a one man shop and my overhead is about $100 per work day. So everyday I start out at -$100. Plus you only get to keep 60% of what you make after that.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

4Aces Plumbing said:


> In my opinion and experience right off the bat avoid debt like the plague! Might only be two months, might be a year.. But give yourself at least a little time to feel out how the new endeavor is going to prosper. My 5 years as an apprentice I was too good for drain cleaning, my 5 years as a Journeyman I was WAY too good for drain cleaning.. My first year as a master and business owner all of a sudden I wasn't too sure anymore. I took my time and watched for good deals on used equipment in excellent shape and now it is one of my easiest and most profitable aspects of the buisness! Good luck in your endeavors and keep in touch. I always love talking to fellow Montana plumbers. The way this winter has turned out, you should have started in snow removal business!


Hell yeah


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't confuse not being a slave to debt (which is very important), with efficient cashflow and tax debt management. There is a delicate ballet a business operator should learn when dealing with tax liability, financed purchases, assets, and the ability to take on a profitable job right now. 

Understanding a business expense, deductible expense, when you can deduct the expense, and how much money you make or lose from the deduction are critical. Not understanding these basic accounting issues can cost business operators almost as much money and grief as every other mistake combined.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nobody needs to do drains. The question is do you want to do drains.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Nobody needs to do drains. The question is do you want to do drains.


................


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Our two most steady income sources are drains and filtration.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We easily do 6 figures in drain cleaning a week...
Repairs and replacements go to plumbing which is only about 50% of the drain cleaning revenue and part of that is parts...

So I know where the money is...:laughing::yes:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Don't confuse not being a slave to debt (which is very important), with efficient cashflow and tax debt management. There is a delicate ballet a business operator should learn when dealing with tax liability, financed purchases, assets, and the ability to take on a profitable job right now.
> 
> Understanding a business expense, deductible expense, when you can deduct the expense, and how much money you make or lose from the deduction are critical. Not understanding these basic accounting issues can cost business operators almost as much money and grief as every other mistake combined.


I think I may need to discuss this further with ya Plgbiz!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I think I may need to discuss this further with ya Plgbiz!


Feel free to call anytime. I'll send you my contact info.


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

I know the company I work for only gets maybe 3-4 drain calls a week. I don't live in a large metropolitan area. It's small towns and communities. I have discussed this same topic with a couple plumber friends here and both said the same thing. There doesn't seem to be much by way of drain service here. It's mostly water treatment and boilers. I am considering getting some smaller drain equipment just so I have the option for customers and I don't always have to turn it down.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Get a ridgid K60 and a box full of cutters for a start


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Doing drains leads to big money jobs I think it would be stupid to not do drains.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Ncplumber84 said:


> Doing drains leads to big money jobs I think it would be stupid to not do drains.



Well that's just like... your opinion, man.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ncplumber84 said:


> Doing drains leads to big money jobs I think it would be stupid to not do drains.





plumberkc said:


> Well that's just like... your opinion, man.


Then those drain repipes, and sewer repairs & replacements we do must have just been manna from heaven if the drain cleaning job didn't find them...:laughing:


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

A K-60 is a great investment that is versitile enough to get you through most situations. I waited too long to buy mine and regret all the years I used a K-1500 and 3800 for my drain cleaning. 

The K-60 sits on my van at all times with 120 feet of 7/8" cable and 75' of 5/8". That along with my hang auger and hand/drill cable allow me to respond to many different types of calls. 

At a 1 hour 100.00 plus charge its hard to pass up that money. Then as others say there are other factors. 

Doing drains opens up a lot of opportunity. 

New customer you won't get being a plumber only. 
Thousands of other dollars in other work that result of being there to clean the drain. 
Set you apart from the other plumbers who don't do drains. 
Additional revenue stream.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> To be clear I said stick with what you know and what you want to do. A business owner must have the drive and ambition to succeed if he is plumbing or selling magazines door to door. Hustle and drive makes all the difference. With that being said. We have to work with subs often times to get sewer replacements done. Have done some when help was around, but a relationship with a sub is nice in a pinch. Bought a camera early last year, borrowed the money from the bank, almost 10,000.00. No work lined up for it, just kept telling people we were getting it. Paid the camera off in just over 6 months. You may think its not worth it, but you can make more money in one sewer job in a day than most anything else you will come up with as a plumber, all the while the work is being done by someone else. Sure there is risk and liability that is all built into the cost of the job. Sewer jobs are the most profitable for us plain and simple. I get paid to try and clear the line, I get paid to camera the line, and then I get paid to replace or repair the line.



I prefer sewer work to plumbing remodels or new work. It's diffidently a specialized skill set, if you're not experienced or equipped for it you will not earn a profit. That said sewer work is my largest revenue generator


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure why that quoted the above post, did not mean to do that


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

This discussion has come up from time to time on here, "to do drains or not to do drains"...always a good discussion to have
Right now I don't have any drain cleaning equipment and I don't advertise that I do drains, but have thought about getting at least a small machine to clean minor lines...
While on calls for other things the last couple of months I have been asked if I could clean out sink lines, tub drains, floor drains, etc. while I was there...could have been some easy money I could have added on to the bill and have paid for the machine by now...


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

For those who do service work but not drain cleaning I think you might be surprised at how quick and easy drain cleaning might be. It has a lot to do with what machines you choose to use. 

You use the same diagnostic skills to determine what is wrong and what should be done, then its a matter of executing. 

Most not all, but most of the drains I clean don't involve more than an hour onsite. For those that do there are additional charges and often time other work that needs done, which is a add-on. 

If you were to buy one machine make it a Ridgid K-60 with 7/8 and 5/8 cable. This one machine can clear most main lines residential and secondary lines.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Drain cleaning is great money. I recommend everyone get into it. The machine will pay for itself almost immediately and it leads into so much more. I do know many companies that wont touch anything beyond the p trap and they refer it all to us and add a little for themselves.


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, what is the average cost of an interior/exterior drain clearing? I know we are insanely high. I'm just curious what normal companies charge. I can see the benefit of being able to handle some drain work. I'd hate to leave money for someone else to grab.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

we charge $ 79 for shower, lav, ks, tub... more if we need to drop the trap or pedestal basin. Our price is low compared to others with licenses and insurance. It does keep our foot in the door with large management companies that will then feed us all of the other work. We all know that if a drain takes longer than 20 min (approximately) something is wrong. Usually with the drain, sometimes with the plumber. Mainline stoppage with a 3 or 4" cleanout is $98 for 80 feet and & $1.25 per foot thereafter. $185.50 for 150 foot run. Every truck carries 300 feet.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Jon59901 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the average cost of an interior/exterior drain clearing? I know we are insanely high. I'm just curious what normal companies charge. I can see the benefit of being able to handle some drain work. I'd hate to leave money for someone else to grab.


Around here is ranges from 150.00 - 225.00 for first hour. Most don't charge different except for the extra time that may be needed for inside work.

Big companies are 225.00. Most small companies are 150.00-185.00


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

See that's kind of what I thought. I have to do flat rate and a kitchen line is $425. A main line if there is a clean out accessible outside is $625. If I have to pull and reset a toilet add another $225. If I have to jet it now your pushing $1000.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Jon59901 said:


> See that's kind of what I thought. I have to do flat rate and a kitchen line is $425. A main line if there is a clean out accessible outside is $625. If I have to pull and reset a toilet add another $225. If I have to jet it now your pushing $1000.


We are comparable in prices, but where are you located?

Really what anybody else charges should have very little bearing on what you charge....


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm in N.W. Montana. No one else around here charges remotely close to what I have to. I work for a, what the owners would like to call, large company. They're trying but struggling. Their mentality is we offer every service so we are justified in our pricing. I understand why we charge what we charge. The overhead alone is what I hope to make a year on my own. So I get it, but I'm so tired of the price objections. There are a lot of really good plumbers charging considerably less and doing just about as good a job as I could do. I realize we have to make money or why else are we working? But I just see our pricing as way out of line for our demographic. Just my personal thoughts.


----------

